# Stagisti



## GaN1986

Buenaas!

Podríais decirme qué significa exactamente "stagisti"? Becarios no, verdad?

Mil Gracias!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Stagisti = Los que hacen uno "stage"...no son exactamente becarios, lo "stage" ( que serìa internship como ya te ha dicho liv3000 ) es un periodo de practicas...no sè como explicarlo mejor...


----------



## GaN1986

Ok...gracias a las dos! El concepto me queda claro!


----------



## irene.acler

"Stagisti" son los que hacen las prácticas.
Y en español cómo se diría?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Practicantes? hehe


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Practicantes? hehe



¡Hola, amigos! Lo dirás de broma, IlPetaloCremisi, pero así se le puede conocer a una persona que está haciendo sus prácticas profesionales.

Si deseas, busca "Practicantes" en Google y verás que existen, por ejemplo, Bolsas de Trabajo para Practicantes.

Saludos!


----------



## GaN1986

Yo en español "practicante" no lo había oido nunca, pero puede ser que se utilice!

A mi sólo se me ocurre "becario", que es el estudiante que realiza prácticas en una empresa. Será el equivalente a stagista imagino!


----------



## replicante

Practicantes son las personas que en los hospitales hacen las curas o administran a los enfermos las medicinas ordenadas por el facultativo de visita, vamos, las que pinchan.
En España no tienen un nombre específico, pero se llaman estudiantes de/en prácticas y trabajadores en prácticas.
Un estudiante en/de prácticas no es lo mismo que un becario, a lo mejor no está subvencionado y está trabajando en los últimos años de carrera para adquirir práctica.

Edit: A veces he oído referirse a un 'becario' para hablar de un estudiante en activo o que acaba de finalizar la carrera que está trabajando por cuatro duros , pero yo creo que es impropio porque recibe un salario, no disfruta de una beca.
He consultado el DRAE. y parece darme la razón:
becario, ria.1. m. y f. Persona que disfruta de una beca para estudios.2. m. Colegial o seminarista que disfruta de una beca.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Replicante tienes razòn, al menos en italiano stagisti no significa lo mismo de becario...


----------



## reys

replicante said:


> Practicantes son las personas que en los hospitales hacen las curas o administran a los enfermos las medicinas ordenadas por el facultativo de visita, vamos, las que pinchan.
> En España no tienen un nombre específico, pero se llaman estudiantes de/en prácticas y trabajadores en prácticas.
> Un estudiante en/de prácticas no es lo mismo que un becario, a lo mejor no está subvencionado y está trabajando en los últimos años de carrera para adquirir práctica.
> 
> Edit: A veces he oído referirse a un 'becario' para hablar de un estudiante o persona que acaba de finalizar la carrera que está trabajando por cuatro duros , pero yo creo que es impropio porque recibe un salario, no disfruta de una beca.
> He consultado el DRAE. y parece darme la razón:
> becario, ria.1. m. y f. Persona que disfruta de una beca para estudios.2. m. Colegial o seminarista que disfruta de una beca.



Hola, Replicante! Estoy de acuerdo contigo. A mi también me sorprendió encontrar esa palabra, pero existe y no solamente para el campo médico. En Google encontré Practicantes para Administración, Mercadotecnia o Ciencias Económicas, por ejemplo.

Yo también lo conocía simplemente como la _persona (estudiante) que realiza sus prácticas profesionales.

_Saludos!


----------



## replicante

En España yo nunca he oído la palabra practicante con ese significado.
He mirado en Google y parece que practicante se usa en Hispanoamérica, de todas formas Google no es la Biblia y no hay muchos resultados de practicante como sustantivo. Lo que es evidente es que la RAE. no recoge 'practicante' con ese significado.


----------



## reys

replicante said:


> En España yo nunca he oído la palabra practicante con ese significado.
> He mirado en Google y parece que practicante se usa en Hispanoamérica, de todas formas Google no es la Biblia y no hay muchos resultados de practicante como sustantivo. Lo que es evidente es que la RAE. no recoge 'practicante' con ese significado.



¡Hola, Replicante! Si, esa puede ser la razón. Y como te decía, yo mismo no tenía conocimiento de esa palabra (ni siquiera estando en Latinoamérica), pero mal o bien utilizada, existe. Hasta Universidades reconocidas mundialmente como la Universidad Naciona Autónoma de México emplean este término, como podemos observar aquí (en Requisitos, último punto).

(Como aclaración y sin intención de generar polémicas, no empleo Google como guía de mis opiniones. Es más, primero acudo a los diccionarios y por supuesto, también a la RAE. Sin embargo, también es necesario conocer el lenguaje coloquial que se maneja en medios alternativos, como es el caso de Google, esté o no esté mal usada determinada palabra o expresión.)

Saludos!


----------



## hades646

En Venezuela les llamamos "pasantes" y decimos que los pasantes realizan su "pasantía" cuando hacen las prácticas. Según el DRAE, la palabra se ajusta a ese significado.


----------



## Neuromante

Becario se usa tambien para los que ocupan puestos de trabajo temporales con el sueldo subvencionado. Es decir aquellos que paga la administración o bienen de partidas presupuestarias distintas a la de los sueldos (Por ejemplo del presupuesto para investigación o promoción de la empresa). No son periodos de prácticas, visto que cuenta el curriculum profesional. 

Me he explicado fatal, pero me entrevistaron para un puesto de esta clase la semana pasada y venía con esa categoría en el Boletín Oficial de la Provincia

Por otra parte, en España "Pasante" es una profesión, de la rama de abogacía o economía, si no me equivoco


----------



## xeneize

Hola, ¿cómo sería que la Rae no recoge el significado de "practicante"?....
La Rae pone estos seis:


*       1. *adj. Que practica. U. t. c. s.

*2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que practica y profesa su religión. U. t. c. s.

*3. *com. Persona que posee título para el ejercicio de la cirugía menor.

*4. *com. Persona que por tiempo determinado se instruye en la práctica de la cirugía y medicina, al lado y bajo la dirección de un facultativo.

*5. *com. Persona que en los hospitales hace las curas o administra a los enfermos las medicinas ordenadas por el facultativo de visita.

*6. *com. Persona que en las boticas está encargada, bajo la dirección del farmacéutico, de la preparación y despacho de los medicamentos.


El primero dice "que practica", así que puede ser alguien "que practica" *cualquier profesión*.
Se use o menos en España, ése es el significado, y ése es el correspondiente *exacto* del "stagista" italiano.
"Becario" no, en cambio, becario es otra cosa, no corresponde a "stagista".
Lo "stagistas" no reciben una beca, como mucho reciben un reembolso para las expensas mayores del _stage_. 
Los "stagistas" trabajan gratuitamente, algo muy distinto a los que reciben una beca para estudiar......
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Disculpa Xeneize, al margen del tono que usas...

Si nos hemos referido a "Stagista" como becario es por la alusión de los italoparlantes a un periodo de tiempo limitado. Ninguna de las seis definiciones que recoges de la ¿?RAE implica un periodo de tiempo limitado. Solo lo indica para la profesión médica y, al menos en España no se usa esta palabra, supongo que por colicionar frontalmente con la acepción tercera. Se usa MIR o rotatorio si es especialiozación o últimos años de carrera.

Ese primer significado *SI* se usa en España y ya te he señalado que no es el qué, según tus compatriotas, tiene la palabra "Stagista". Si ellos están equivocados, no puedo saberlo. Pero ten en cuenta que un arquitecto con 180 años de práctica de su profesión será un practicante de la arquitectura según la definición y, personalmente, dudo que sea un _Stagista._

Por otra parte existen becas de estudio, becas de trabajo y becas de prácticas. Estas últimas no suelen ser remuneradas (Sobretodo en las carreras, como periodismo, donde son obligatorias para titularse) y ya posteé que estoy pendiente de una beca de trabajo (Remunerada y con un tipo de contrato de trabajo establecido por ley para ellas) Si los Stagistas no cobran entrarían en la tercera categoría de becarios. 

Pero rogaría a los italianos que nos explicaran con detalle el significado de la palabra para poder buscar una aproximada en español. Dudo que el sistema laboral de cualquier país pueda ser usado como una plantilla universal


----------



## xeneize

Perdona, pero..¿de cuál tono hablás?...Mi tono no tiene nada malo, no sé el tuyo...
No es la primera vez que hacés comentarios así.
Más bien, ya que estamos, tu tono a menudo me pareció algo...raro, pero no por eso te fui a recordártelo cada vez que tuve esa impresión.

Mi tono es el de siempre, no veo dónde haya puesto algo que no debería, lo que hice es poner las acepciones del Rae de practicante....Lamento que eso te haya molestado.
El primer significado de practicante es, justamente, 

_adj. Que practica. U. t. c. s._

El primero de practicar es:

_tr. Ejercitar, poner en práctica algo que se ha aprendido y especulado._

Bueno, yo te digo, a sabiendas, que esto es lo que hace un "stagista" italiano.
Un "stagista" italiano justamente *practica* por un cierto período de tiempo una cierta profesión.
Si no lo querés llamar _practicante_, no sé qué decirte....pero para nosotros es eso, hace prácticas de trabajo y es practicante.
Si yo hago un _stage_ de traducción, hago prácticas de traducción, nomás.
Y entonces, también en italiano soy _praticante_, aunque ése término no se use mucho.
El período es limitado, cierto, pero en las acepciones de _practicante_ y _practicar_ en castellano no se explicita que el período sea limitado, pero tampoco que sea ilimitado.
Así que, puede también ser limitado, ¿no?...
Por supuesto un arquitecto con 180 años de trabajo será un _practicante_ pero no un _stagista_.
Pero eso no impide de ningún modo que un _stagista_ sí sea, él también, un _practicante_.
En italiano es lo mismo. No todos los _practicantes_ son _stagistas_, obvio...Pero, a la inversa, los stagistas son practicantes.
Si vos querés decir que no es la palabra más común en España para alguien que realiza un stage, eso es otra cuenta. Yo me refiero a la validez del término.


Como definición de _beca_, la Rae da:

_Subvención para realizar estudios o investigaciones._

O sea,una "borsa di studio" italiana.
Si el stagista italiano recibe una subvención, será también un _becario_, en caso contrario no.
Los hay de los dos tipos, algunos reciben una subvención, un reembolso, otros no.


----------



## freakit

Cuando hice una pràctica en una Gerencia de la Junta de CyL, me llamaban Becario.
En Italia llamamos "stagista" cualquier persona que va haciendo una pràctica. El tèrmino italiano serìa "tirocinante", a seber, quien hace un tirocinio, pero también "praticante" es correcto.


----------



## yaya.mx

A mí también me llamaban _becaria_ cuando hacía las prácticas en el consulado mexicano en Milán y no recibía ni un quinto, ni siquiera para los gastos de transporte.


----------



## Cnaeius

En italiano la persona que disfruta de una beca sería "borsista", o sea la persona que disfruta de una "borsa (di studio o no)". Pero es un hecho que en España, por lo menos por lo que he oido yo, se utiliza becario también para indicar el "stagista".
Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Los becarios del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores  para la Academia de España en Roma en las ramas de arte, ni estudian ni trabajan, solo producen obra (La cantidad suficiente como para justificar que no están de vacaciones) en los estudios ouestos a disposición (Estudio - Ateliere)


----------



## xeneize

Probablemente _practicante_ está más extendido en su uso en Hispanoamérica.
En Argentina un *practicante* es también un estudiante universitario que realiza cualquier práctica concerniente su futura profesión, lo que incluye al _stagista_ italiano y otras prácticas también.


----------



## Schroeder

Señores, alguno de ustedes ha trabajado como becario, pasante, practicante o stagista?.... Yo trabaje 4 años en compañias trasnacionales como becario y asi es como se dirigen en Mexico a estos terminos:

Becario: Estudiante de carrera profesional, que bajo constancia academica puede validar ante la empresa que esta estudiando, permitiendole al alumno desempeñar algun trabajo dentro de la empresa, el cual normalmente tiene que ver con los temas de su licenciatura o ingeniería. Le llaman beca porque el sueldo que percibe el alumno no es pagado directamente por la empresa, por lo general es pagado por alguna institución que apoya a estudiantes para que practiquen. Por ejemplo, las empresas de alimentos y bebidas en Mexico como Coca-Cola o Danone, llevan a cabo este sistema en conjunto con la A.N.I.Q. (Asociación Nacional para la Industria Quimica) que esta ultima es la que deposita los sueldos o "becas" en una cuenta bancaria del joven, la cantidad de dinero es acordada con anticipación entre la empresa y la ANIQ. Cabe mencionar que la ANIQ deduce de impuestos este dinero, ya que lo declara ante la fiscalia como donación altruista y al mismo tiempo ayuda a entrenar a jovenes interesados por el segmento quimico-alimentario de la industria.

Algo importante tambien, es que el Becario NO goza de prestaciones de ley ni las de un empleado de la empresa, es decir no cuenta con seguro social, aguinaldo, seguro de gastos medicos, vacaciones de ley etc... En caso de que la empresa quiera dar alguna de estas es previo acuerdo, como por ejemplo en mi caso fueron 2 dias de vacaciones cada mes.

Pasante: Es el estudiante que ya ha terminado sus estudios universitarios, de licenciatura o ingeniería, pero aún no posee el documento que avala que asi es, en Mexico se le llama Titulo Universitario. Las empresas le asignan este termino por que ya no pueden seguir trabajando como Becario, debido a que YA NO puede comprobar que esta estudiando actualmente. Por lo general el ex-estudiante requiere gestionar en la universidad que le entreguen una contancia que avale el termino de su plan de estudios y aprobado la totalidad de sus materias o asignaturas, esta contancia es presentada ante al empresa donde esta trabajando para que el area de Recusos Humanos lo considere para una posición dentro de la empresa que obviamente ya no sera de becario, y por consiguiente ya entrará a gozar de sueldo, prestaciones de ley y de la empresa, dentro de la nomina de la misma. 

Practicante: Practicante es casi lo mismo que el becario, solo que NO percibe una beca o sueldo. Es una persona que está estudiando y realizando al mismo tiempo practicas especificas de una materia o especialidad de su licenciatura, ingeniería o maestría (postgrado)dentro de una empresa o institucipon, puede haber situaciones donde se le concede al alumno un apoyo economico para transporte y comidas.

Stagista es lo mismo que practicante. Pero la diferencia es que en Italia los practicantes por lo general son de maestria (postgrado) y si reciben un sueldo, que por lo general es mas bajo que el de un empleado normal.

Espero les haya sido util mi experiencia, repito, esto es solo lo que yo he vivido en Mexico y lo de Stagista por una amiga que esta con este status en Milan, Italia.


----------

